# Spiele mit niedrigen Hardware-Anforderungen



## KingArthur (11. März 2011)

Hi an alle!

Ich suche ein paar (gute) Spiele, die ich auf meinem Notebook spielen kann:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth

AMD Turion™ II Neo Dual-Core Mobile   K625 Prozessor  2x 1,50 GHz 

2 GB PC3 10600 (1333 MHz) DDR3 SDRAM

 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4225 

Danke an alle!

MfG


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2011)

Mein All-time Klassiker: C&C Generals


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. März 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/70400/

http://www.amazon.de/NBG-EDV-Handels-Verlags-GmbH/dp/B004CJB1R6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299914990&sr=8-1 

http://www.amazon.de/rondomedia-Pflanzen-gegen-Zombies/dp/B003QDVB1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299915019&sr=8-1

Das sind alles ziemlich brauchbare Spiele mit geringen Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## The-Heroic (20. März 2011)

mit Adventures biste da natürlich immer gut aufgehoben:

*Adventures:
*- Scratches Directors Cut
- Darkness Within
- Amnesia (teilweise, kann auch etwas ruckeln wenn man die Einstellungen hochdreht)
- Black MIrror 1+2 (3 kenn ich noch nicht)
- The Whispered World
- Machinarium
- Simon the Sorcerer 4 (5 wohl auch kenn ich aber noch nicht)
- Barrow Hill
- Dark Fall 1+2 (3 kenn ich noch nicht)
- Myst 1-5 (bzw auch realMyst, gibts auf steam)

*Hack n Slay:
*Torchlight
Titan Quest

*RPG:
*Guild Wars (alle Teile)
Neverwinter Nights
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Fallout 1+2

*Weltraumsimulation:
*X2 - The Threat (sieht noch relativ super aus und natürlich sehr geringe anforderungen)

*Strategie:
*Civilization/Colonization (Teil 5 hat etwas höhere Anforderungen, aber mit Teil 4 wird man ebenso Glücklich)


----------

